# Looking to hire subcontractor to split firewood



## acf11

Looking to hire some one to split 500 cords of firewood, you must have your own equipment, processor and chain saws and be experianced, you must have experiance and be able to complete the job in a timely fassion. Most wood is hard woods in log lenghs, From 6" diameter to 36"

Don 
631-561-5788


----------



## lxt

$200 an hour & you got a deal, what equipment you want me to bring?

Ill take the first days pay in full prior to start, ill give ya 8 good hours of splitting "with my equipment" whattya say?




LXT..............


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> $200 an hour & you got a deal, what equipment you want me to bring?
> 
> Ill take the first days pay in full prior to start, ill give ya 8 good hours of splitting "with my equipment" whattya say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............


 
I hope your ready to deliver 50-60 cords a day, If you have a Cord King and can produce huge numbers we can talk, If not get real, unless your an Attorney and that is your hourly rate and i need representation that would make sences! LOL thanks for the laugh!


----------



## lxt

Deliver????

nothing said about that in your lil ad, I figure hell...... if you want me to bring my saw, my spliter, my fuel, my tools, my experienced self & Insurance to boot (you said sub-contract right)..............Thats easily $200.00 an hour! whats gas cost per gal where you live? Diesel? 

what do you think someone is gonna charge you for what you are looking for? I would like to know!...we all would like to know.



LXT..............


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> Deliver????
> 
> nothing said about that in your lil ad, I figure hell...... if you want me to bring my saw, my spliter, my fuel, my tools, my experienced self & Insurance to boot (you said sub-contract right)..............Thats easily $200.00 an hour! whats gas cost per gal where you live? Diesel?
> 
> what do you think someone is gonna charge you for what you are looking for? I would like to know!...we all would like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............


 
I suggest if you want to earn $200 per hour that you go back to college, get your undergraduate degree, attend 3 years of law school, spending about $200k in tuition, pass the bar exam, work another 3-5 years for a law firm as a Paige, then you can ask for $200.00 per hour for your opinion! This is splitting firewood not brain surgery. 

I'm paying By the cord, not by the hour, let me know what you want to split 500 cords!
or by the cord.
By the way Gas is $3.35 per gallon and diesel is $3.89, off road fuel is $3.00 a gallon.

As far as what i'm going to pay, that is for me to know and the winner of the contract!


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> Deliver????
> 
> nothing said about that in your lil ad, I figure hell...... if you want me to bring my saw, my spliter, my fuel, my tools, my experienced self & Insurance to boot (you said sub-contract right)..............Thats easily $200.00 an hour! whats gas cost per gal where you live? Diesel?
> 
> what do you think someone is gonna charge you for what you are looking for? I would like to know!...we all would like to know.
> 
> 
> 
> LXT..............


 
When I said deliver I meant that you can produce 50-60 cords per day!


----------



## mpatch

post a pic or two of the logs and you might get some real interest 
processors are kinda picky as to what you feed them


----------



## acf11

Del_Corbin said:


> Does a Cord King handle 36" diameter wood?
> 
> I'd be surprised. Wood from tree service companies usually isn't suitable for the firewood processors I've seen but I've not seen them all.


 
I have a local competitor who has two Cord King 60 series, he is running the same material as I want to process! We are both buying from the same companies! logs are long and straight for the most part! There are a few massive pieces that will need to me cut and split by hand but some local artist have expressed they are interested in using them for carving!

I will post pictures of the pile soon!


----------



## lxt

Undergraduate Degree...........dude you are funny! 

you`re asking for alot & Im pretty sure what you are wanting to pay an illegal immigrant would laugh & run.....why not just do it your self? Im betting you have none of what you want a subcontractor to have cause if you did you would be splitting right now!!!

When you go price all the toys you want "the Sub" to bring with em....then maybe you`ll understand, its clear you have no idea & are fishing for prices...........you think someone is gonna show up with all their toys & split for you @ $50 / $100 hr.........if so? your drinking your own bath water! usually the employer states what wages they`re offering.....you want a sub & a bid? well Ill bet you get no bites for much less than what I Bid.............good luck, im sure you`ll find a sucker with all those toys, experience & insurance who is`nt currently splitting wood.....yeah right! 




LXT...............


----------



## lxt

acf11 said:


> I have a local competitor who has two Cord King 60 series,
> 
> *Why not ask him? or rent one off him.......!*
> 
> he is running the same material as I want to process!
> 
> *No! he`s running material you cant process & want someone else to @ 3rd world country prcice*
> 
> 
> 
> We are both buying from the same companies! logs are long and straight for the most part!
> 
> *Buying? C`mon.....you are buying the material?, want someone to process it? & you want to make back your money & profit to boot?......................GOOD LUCK WITH THAT!!! your competitor owns his stuff....you cant compete with him by doing what you are attempting!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few massive pieces that will need to me cut and split by hand but some local artist have expressed they are interested in using them for carving!
> 
> 
> *Massive pieces that need to be hand cut?.....LOL, who`s doing that? you or the SUB?......Hell why not buy land & hire a logging company?.................BTW, what experience, tools & insurance do you have? you can provide a certificate of insurance to prove you are allowed to hire sub`s?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pictures of the pile soon!


 



This should be good!!!



LXT................


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> Undergraduate Degree...........dude you are funny!
> 
> you`re asking for alot & Im pretty sure what you are wanting to pay an illegal immigrant would laugh & run.....why not just do it your self? Im betting you have none of what you want a subcontractor to have cause if you did you would be splitting right now!!!
> 
> When you go price all the toys you want "the Sub" to bring with em....then maybe you`ll understand, its clear you have no idea & are fishing for prices...........you think someone is gonna show up with all their toys & split for you @ $50 / $100 hr.........if so? your drinking your own bath water! usually the employer states what wages they`re offering.....you want a sub & a bid? well Ill bet you get no bites for much less than what I Bid.............good luck, im sure you`ll find a sucker with all those toys, experience & insurance who is`nt currently splitting wood.....yeah right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............



I dont know why i keep dignifying your responces. Im offering a contract to some one who needs the work on a per cord bases! Im doing my part to stimulate the economy, what are you doing except complinging to me that I wont tell you what im paying. Here is the math!

I own a gardencenter business and we are not in the fire wood business all year but if I wanted to I could do it myself! I did place an add in craigslist and my phone has not stopped ringing with people who are looking for work and are willing to work for a reasonable rate, If I want, I can hire as many people as I want for $9-$10 per hour. purchase a moderate wood processor for $15,000 New that can do 2 cords per hour at 60% efficiency. So 3 men and a processor to split 500 cords is $7,500.00 in labor, $15,000.00 for a new processor. $1,800.00 for 2 new chain saws. $250.00 for extra chains and $250 for a sharpener. $875.00 for fuel. so for $25,675.00 I can do it my self plus I will own the processor and the 2 chain saws at the end of the day. Lets through in a used conveyor for stacking for $3,500.00 So for 29,175.00 I will own a new wood processor, used conveyor, 2 new chainsaw and sharpener plus 500 cords of wood.
I will retain the equipment Of $20,800.00 with 250 hours give or take a few.
The whole job will cost me $8375.00

I can liquidate the equipment for 65% of what i paid or 13,520.00

So I can do this job myself for a net cash layout of $15,655.00 Or just keep the equipment for another 5 years and my net operating cost will go down even more. the equipment will cost me $4,160.00 per year plus I can write of 100% of it on my tax return! 

So now that I did all of the math for you, you have an idea of what im expecting to pay. By the way I do have 2 companies from NY and NJ that are putting together bids to do the work and they are rt in the ball park on a per cord bases!
If it works out I will purchase another 1000 cords to split this season to season for next year!


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> This should be good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
Dude, you dont want the job, why are you bothering, If your time is worth $200.00 per hour, and you have work that will pay you $200.00 per hour then I would spend more time working then blogging on this site! 
The wood belongs to me and the work will be perfored at one of my sights. again if some one can process 5-6 cords an hour than you will be averaging $200.00 per hour, 
so if some one has a 60 series Cord King than can process 5-6 cords an hour, then they will average $200.00 per hour! 

A new cord king 60 is $127,000.00 plus a 35 ft conveyor is $7500.00 a used wheel loader with a grapple buket is $25,000.00. 
Some one who knows what they are doing and have an ample wood supply, some one can produce 15,000.00 cords a year.


----------



## lfnh

acf11 said:


> Dude, you dont want the job, why are you bothering, If your time is worth $200.00 per hour, and you have work that will pay you $200.00 per hour then I would spend more time working then blogging on this site!
> The wood belongs to me and the work will be perfored at one of my sights. again if some one can process 5-6 cords an hour than you will be averaging $200.00 per hour,
> so if some one has a 60 series Cord King than can process 5-6 cords an hour, then they will average $200.00 per hour!
> 
> A new cord king 60 is $127,000.00 plus a 35 ft conveyor is $7500.00 a used wheel loader with a grapple buket is $25,000.00.
> Some one who knows what they are doing and have an ample wood supply, some one can produce *15,000.00 cords a year*.



:monkey:
15 thousand cords of split firewood a year would be quite an operation.


----------



## lxt

acf11 said:


> I dont know why i keep dignifying your responces. Im offering a contract to some one who needs the work on a per cord bases! Im doing my part to stimulate the economy, what are you doing except complinging to me that I wont tell you what im paying. Here is the math!
> 
> *you not offering a contract, you want labor @ $9-10 hr but are scared of what you will get & for that kinda money they will not have any equipment, you`re not stimulating anything....you`re trying to general contract wood splitting & dont have a clue...along with the fact you cant spell either....cant imagine how you "own" a garden center & operate it? I actually charge & around 60 man hr so for 1 crew of 3...well you do the math since you`re so good at it*
> 
> 
> 
> I own a gardencenter business and we are not in the fire wood business all year but if I wanted to I could do it myself! I did place an add in craigslist and my phone has not stopped ringing with people who are looking for work and are willing to work for a reasonable rate, If I want, I can hire as many people as I want for $9-$10 per hour.
> 
> *Its clear you`re not in the firewood business!!....craigslist ad uh?....that says it all............you think $9-10 hr is reasonable? whats the name of this garden center you own that apparently hires illegal immigrants & slave labor...what is the WC rate as was asked earlier?*
> 
> 
> purchase a moderate wood processor for $15,000 New that can do 2 cords per hour at 60% efficiency. So 3 men and a processor to split 500 cords is $7,500.00 in labor
> 
> 2 cords an hour???? if you split non stop for 10 hours a day it would take over a month!! not counting overtime for your labor force & the breaks required by law.....which would take even longer, guess you`re not stopping to fill that splitter, saws & are just gonna pizz & crap on site....uh? your math is a little off garden center store owner!!!
> 
> 
> $15,000.00 for a new processor. $1,800.00 for 2 new chain saws. $250.00 for extra chains and $250 for a sharpener. $875.00 for fuel. so for $25,675.00 I can do it my self plus I will own the processor and the 2 chain saws at the end of the day.
> 
> *Well there ya go........shell out tween $30-$40,000.00 & your good to go, yeah hell...dont worry about insuring that equipment so no need to factor in those costs.......yep you got it all figured out*
> 
> Lets through in a used conveyor for stacking for $3,500.00 So for 29,175.00 I will own a new wood processor, used conveyor, 2 new chainsaw and sharpener plus 500 cords of wood.
> 
> *Throw in AA`s lawn mower if ya want, just have one of your store cashiers take a picture of you running all this equipment...LOL NOT to mention by the time you get some one with all their equipment set up....or even if you could buy & set up all that you have mentioned..............it will be Xmas of 2012 by the time you get your wood processed & No profit cause you bought all this equipment that I doubt you even know how to run???*
> 
> I will retain the equipment Of $20,800.00 with 250 hours give or take a few.
> The whole job will cost me $8375.00
> 
> *Again einstein better check your math!*
> 
> I can liquidate the equipment for 65% of what i paid or 13,520.00
> 
> *In this economy...........BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! just put it on craigslist, Im sure your phone wont stop ringing! LMFAO*
> 
> 
> So I can do this job myself for a net cash layout of $15,655.00 Or just keep the equipment for another 5 years and my net operating cost will go down even more. the equipment will cost me $4,160.00 per year plus I can write of 100% of it on my tax return!
> 
> *How dumb are you.............100% write off, only an idiot would think that, not gonna depriciate it uhh, schedule that out over 5 years or more uh? just 100% write off & then when you sell it................can ya say capital gains!!!! you sure you own/operate a biz?*
> 
> So now that I did all of the math for you, you have an idea of what im expecting to pay. By the way I do have 2 companies from NY and NJ that are putting together bids to do the work and they are rt in the ball park on a per cord bases!
> If it works out I will purchase another 1000 cords to split this season to season for next year!


 

*Yep..............you did the math, WOW!!!! what 2 companies....I just gotta know who would be so stupid to split 500 cords of wood @ what you would pay?? who....? A cord of wood goes for $150.00 here (average) I charge to split @ 60% per cord....thats $90 x 500 cord you say!!! guess what $200 an hour is right on cause I could have it done in 5 weeks, you make 40% to do nothing but deliver or load for pickup $20 thousand to do nothing & have no liability? on top of me having to hand cut & provide some "insured" help..............You obviously have no clue & in the end......hold on tight for what ya r gonna receive!!
*




LXT.....................this guy has no clue!!!!


----------



## lfnh

Del_Corbin said:


> It's only a little over 40 cords per day, *seven days per week, 52 weeks a year*.
> 
> 
> If you're good with the math it's rather easy.
> 
> 
> Hell I could do it while trolling the internet.


 
Breakdowns and maintenance ?

Nah, run it flat out. Grease and oil after the last cord, LoL.

Funny how the real numbers look in black and white.


----------



## acf11

Del_Corbin said:


> What is the workman's comp rate in your area for wood splitting laborers who run chainsaws?
> 
> 
> Do you plan on having an employee training program so you are somewhat proteted from law suits that can arise from injured employees?


 
That why im hiring a contractor to run the show, he/she already has workmans comp and this is just a continuation of his or her policy! Im not looking to get married to this project!

BTW. I can buy processed firewood wholesale from $100-110. per cord this time of year!
delivered to my property!


----------



## acf11

lfnh said:


> Breakdowns and maintenance ?
> 
> Nah, run it flat out. Grease and oil after the last cord, LoL.
> 
> Funny how the real numbers look in black and white.


 
Grease and lube for the machine is every 25-50 hours, we are talking nicles and dimes here, do you want to add 20% to my number for an addional $3000.00

Some one with the equipment can do it for under $13,000 their cost. The contractor will add a healthy profit and still come in under budget!


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> *Yep..............you did the math, WOW!!!! what 2 companies....I just gotta know who would be so stupid to split 500 cords of wood @ what you would pay?? who....? A cord of wood goes for $150.00 here (average) I charge to split @ 60% per cord....thats $90 x 500 cord you say!!! guess what $200 an hour is right on cause I could have it done in 5 weeks, you make 40% to do nothing but deliver or load for pickup $20 thousand to do nothing & have no liability? on top of me having to hand cut & provide some "insured" help..............You obviously have no clue & in the end......hold on tight for what ya r gonna receive!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT.....................this guy has no clue!!!!



Cord king 60 series will do 6 cords an hour, at 70% efficientsy, I have seen the machine work and have had it demonstrated for me, so 10 hours a day is 60 cords, so lets call it 50 for you union workers, 6 days a week thats 300 cords per week, 50 weeks is 15,000 cords, lets add some break down time 4 weeks of down time thats 13,800 cords a year.
Why do you care how much im going to make as long as you get what you have coming!
Im not couting your money, why would you count mine! 

Just to shut every one up, I plan on donating most of this wood to the neady who cant afford to heat there homes, who here is willing to donate their time and money at this scale?


----------



## lfnh

acf11 said:


> That why im hiring a contractor to run the show, he/she already has workmans comp and this is just a continuation of his or her policy! Im not looking to get married to this project!
> 
> BTW. I can buy processed firewood wholesale from $100-110. per cord this time of year!
> delivered to my property!


 
Theres's your answer. Buy all you can get, add on your markup, load and deliver.
No delays.
Done.


----------



## MiracleRepair

Hiring joe schmoe off of craigslist will end up costing many thousands of dollars in injuries and equipment malfunctions. Allowing non trained people with no vested interest in complicated machinery is like handing a chimp a hand grenade, not a question of "if" something bad is going to happen, just when.


----------



## Biker Dude

LOL, chimp with a hand grenade, reminds me of this..

Monkey with an AK-47


It's a sad day in America when you AS members ridicule a guy for wanting to donate 2000 cords of firewood to the "neady".


----------



## lfnh

Grenades and monkey #### happens, Lol. 

4 weeks of break down time.
Well, guess that gets the workers some paid(?) time off.


----------



## treemandan

acf11 said:


> I dont know why i keep dignifying your responces. Im offering a contract to some one who needs the work on a per cord bases! Im doing my part to stimulate the economy, what are you doing except complinging to me that I wont tell you what im paying. Here is the math!
> 
> I own a gardencenter business and we are not in the fire wood business all year but if I wanted to I could do it myself! I did place an add in craigslist and my phone has not stopped ringing with people who are looking for work and are willing to work for a reasonable rate, If I want, I can hire as many people as I want for $9-$10 per hour. purchase a moderate wood processor for $15,000 New that can do 2 cords per hour at 60% efficiency. So 3 men and a processor to split 500 cords is $7,500.00 in labor, $15,000.00 for a new processor. $1,800.00 for 2 new chain saws. $250.00 for extra chains and $250 for a sharpener. $875.00 for fuel. so for $25,675.00 I can do it my self plus I will own the processor and the 2 chain saws at the end of the day. Lets through in a used conveyor for stacking for $3,500.00 So for 29,175.00 I will own a new wood processor, used conveyor, 2 new chainsaw and sharpener plus 500 cords of wood.
> I will retain the equipment Of $20,800.00 with 250 hours give or take a few.
> The whole job will cost me $8375.00
> 
> I can liquidate the equipment for 65% of what i paid or 13,520.00
> 
> So I can do this job myself for a net cash layout of $15,655.00 Or just keep the equipment for another 5 years and my net operating cost will go down even more. the equipment will cost me $4,160.00 per year plus I can write of 100% of it on my tax return!
> 
> So now that I did all of the math for you, you have an idea of what im expecting to pay. By the way I do have 2 companies from NY and NJ that are putting together bids to do the work and they are rt in the ball park on a per cord bases!
> If it works out I will purchase another 1000 cords to split this season to season for next year!



I would do it all in house then. You can see you are allready opening yourself up to all sorts... like IXT! 


Yeah, I would do it all at the garden center, ya know build up. It seems the market is there. You can do well with a TW 7 or bigger. i have worked the big units as well, the kind that you lay a bunch of 36 inch logs on. That sounds like something you might want.


----------



## treemandan

acf11 said:


> That why im hiring a contractor to run the show, he/she already has workmans comp and this is just a continuation of his or her policy! Im not looking to get married to this project!
> 
> BTW. I can buy processed firewood wholesale from $100-110. per cord this time of year!
> delivered to my property!


 
Not looking to get married to it? Then why did you invest? Sounds like you want a body to dump this on. You ain't no boomhower are ya? Sounds like a bunch a hogwash coming from ya about all these numbers. 

Yeah, for what you are asking a guy would need 200 an hour. Wouldn't you? See how that works? Its kinda ####ed up and all I know. Buts fact's facts. Who is the winner in the end? I dunno. I split my own Godam wood, sounds like you should do the same.


----------



## JRepairsK70e

i guess me and my ms200 and brand new fiskars will be heading back home now lol


----------



## acf11

lfnh said:


> Grenades and monkey #### happens, Lol.
> 
> 4 weeks of break down time.
> Well, guess that gets the workers some paid(?) time off.


 
LOL, this is not a state job or a union job,


----------



## acf11

treemandan said:


> Not looking to get married to it? Then why did you invest? Sounds like you want a body to dump this on. You ain't no boomhower are ya? Sounds like a bunch a hogwash coming from ya about all these numbers.
> 
> Yeah, for what you are asking a guy would need 200 an hour. Wouldn't you? See how that works? Its kinda ####ed up and all I know. Buts fact's facts. Who is the winner in the end? I dunno. I split my own Godam wood, sounds like you should do the same.


 
If anyone can produce 5-6 cords per hour, I would pay it, again Im looking for some one who is going to split it on a per cord bases! We all know what the real number is!


----------



## flushcut

Ok so what do you want to pay per cord split?


----------



## jefflovstrom

Who would of guessed this forum would be so interesting, 
Jeff 
:notrolls2:


----------



## flushcut

I guess dude doesn't want to throw out a number as to what he considers fair. Maybe he thinks that somebody with equipment, insurance, and employees is going to work for $10 a cord which is not going to happen, but oh well. Maybe dude will realize that he can't make any money by subbing out the job just like every other tree guy who has tried it before him.


----------



## jefflovstrom

He's an idiot and a troll.
Jeff


----------



## flushcut

Maybe not a troll but his expectations are a little off.


----------



## acf11

flushcut said:


> I guess dude doesn't want to throw out a number as to what he considers fair. Maybe he thinks that somebody with equipment, insurance, and employees is going to work for $10 a cord which is not going to happen, but oh well. Maybe dude will realize that he can't make any money by subbing out the job just like every other tree guy who has tried it before him.


 
if you have been reading this blog, you would realize that I have given the number out several times, you just need to do some simple math to back into it!


----------



## flushcut

acf11 said:


> if you have been reading this blog, you would realize that I have given the number out several times, you just need to do some simple math to back into it!


 
I have been but I would rather have you do it for me that way everybody can hear it from the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## acf11

acf11 said:


> if you have been reading this blog, you would realize that I have given the number out several times, you just need to do some simple math to back into it!


 
I will give you a hint, some one wants $200.00 per hour and I agree to the number based on performance of producing 5-6 cords per hour. I would even bonus the contractor if he could produce more than 5 cords per hour based on the average i was willing to pay for the five cords.

I don't know if I can spell it out any simpler! this is not for everyone, but some one who can use some extra cash to get through the winter. if some one has a large processor they can blow through this pile in less than 10 days and if goes well i would even bring in another 1000 cords


----------



## Biker Dude

acf11 said:


> If some one can process 5-6 cords an hour than you will be averaging $200.00 per hour.


He did state what he's willing to pay, $33-$40 per cord for you to subcontract from him using your processor, your fuel, your insurance, and your labor and he expects you to produce 50-60 cord per day. The real question is how much it costs you per cord as a sub to do the work. I seem to remember a thread that dealt with the cost per cord to process firewood for yourself and it worked out to $50-$75 per cord.

here it is

Find the cost per cord of "free" wood


----------



## Steve NW WI

acf11 said:


> That why im hiring a contractor to run the show, he/she already has workmans comp and this is just a continuation of his or her policy! Im not looking to get married to this project!
> 
> BTW. I can buy processed firewood wholesale from $100-110. per cord this time of year!
> delivered to my property!


 
Hoo, funny guy! If you're not looking to get married to this project, don't bother looking for the $#@#ing you're asking for.

Just buy the damm processed wood, mark it up and resell it.

Here's a news flash: Most anyone with the significant investment in equipment you're looking for is not gonna be real interested in your offer. They'll just call the logging company, have some more truckloads delivered, process and sell them without your help.

Giving to charity? Been there, done that, gonna be doing it again next weekend. A bunch of us on this site from MN and WI help Interfaith Caregivers by donating our time, equipment, and skills to a recognized charitable organization, and enjoy running saws and splitters for free. What charity are you working with? If this is something we can verify, perhaps there would be interest. Somehow I suspect you are just troollllling along however.


----------



## lxt

cost of a cord..............? this guy is not asking for just cord wood to be processed...he wants some of it hand cut & to boot he bought the wood! who knows what they`ll be getting into!

I was clear & said I would be done in 5 wks & gave a fair price.......this ball jerk wants to have it done for nothing & I would like to see him deliver it to the needy as he has stated......I say BS!!

If he supplies all the equipment & fuel, insurance, training, etc... adheres to all the laws the rest of us have to & operates legally....then hey, $10-$12 hr might not be bad! but Subbing out.....?

I calculated your profit jack wagon........cause you want to dictate mine & I have to supply everything while you do nothing!! now lets get down business & tell us what you really want to split 500 cords? if you can get a cord delivered for what you say????? then maybe you should of entertained barber college?



LXT...............


----------



## acf11

Biker Dude said:


> He did state what he's willing to pay, $33-$40 per cord for you to subcontract from him using your processor, your fuel, your insurance, and your labor and he expects you to produce 50-60 cord per day. The real question is how much it costs you per cord as a sub to do the work. I seem to remember a thread that dealt with the cost per cord to process firewood for yourself and it worked out to $50-$75 per cord.
> 
> here it is
> 
> Find the cost per cord of "free" wood



The cord king 60 @125,000.00 will kick out 50-60 cords per day If you ran it for 49 weeks of 1 year @40 per cord you would gross $700,000.00, even if yoou had to replace $25,000.00 in repairs and you paid 2 men another $100,000, fuel of $17,000.00, A used loader of $25,000.00, insurance of $8,000.00, one would still gross net of $400,000.00, you could trade in the processor every year for a new one for 60% of the original value and have a new machine every year! Even if it cost you another 200,000 to operate the business one would still come home with $200,000.00 Thats at $40.00 per cord
Thee way there comming up with the 50-75 per cord is based on them paying themselves $50 per hour for their man power.


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> cost of a cord..............? this guy is not asking for just cord wood to be processed...he wants some of it hand cut & to boot he bought the wood! who knows what they`ll be getting into!
> 
> I was clear & said I would be done in 5 wks & gave a fair price.......this ball jerk wants to have it done for nothing & I would like to see him deliver it to the needy as he has stated......I say BS!!
> 
> If he supplies all the equipment & fuel, insurance, training, etc... adheres to all the laws the rest of us have to & operates legally....then hey, $10-$12 hr might not be bad! but Subbing out.....?
> 
> I calculated your profit jack wagon........cause you want to dictate mine & I have to supply everything while you do nothing!! now lets get down business & tell us what you really want to split 500 cords? if you can get a cord delivered for what you say????? then maybe you should of entertained barber college?
> 
> 
> 
> LXT...............


 
$20,000.00 Like I would hire some one like you who has spoken down to me from day one!


----------



## jefflovstrom

acf11 said:


> $20,000.00 Like I would hire some one like you who has spoken down to me from day one!


 
I believe in capatalism, but you bring a new meaning to the word.
Jeff


----------



## Guido Salvage

I am not a logger or commercial firewood processor but do have almost 40 years of real world work experience under my belt. I have also spent quite a bit of time in the risk management arena and am well versed in insurance and workers compensation. There is obviously a reason you want to push this off on someone else and the prices that you receive will reflect the risk they incur.

If you want a reputable business person to respond and provide you with a legitimate price you need to be more forthcoming with information. Rather than telling someone to back into the math, why not be up front and tell them what the job pays? More importantly, what type of guarantee will the subcontractor have regarding payment, especially since it will be done at your location and then the work product given to needy families? Are you prepared to escrow the funds or obtain a bond to guarantee payment? Since the subcontractor is fronting all the costs, will there be intermediate payments before the 500 (or 1000) cords are split?

My suspicion is that there will be few here willing to do the job, for the work that is involved they would want full control of the operation and supply chain. People here don't like to be jerked around and I suspect that this thread is sufficiently tainted that most people are viewing it for the humor and not the work prospects.

By the way, you would be hired as an associate after completing law school, not as a "paige" (the correct spelling is "page"). Pages typically serve in a legislative setting, perhaps you were thinking of an intern.


----------



## flushcut

This thread should go in the hall of fame for "clueless".


----------



## lxt

acf11 said:


> $20,000.00 Like I would hire some one like you who has spoken down to me from day one!


 
Spoken down to ya............I made you an offer!!! you come back with a ridiculous rebuttal, math errors & apparently no clue as to how a legit biz operates & I talked down to you?

So what is the charity you are helping with this questionably legal operation? & I would like to see you answer some of the other posters questions!!!!!

ya gotta admit.............this has become a pretty entertaining thread, truth is I wouldnt waste a pop corn fart of energy working for this crap shelf as he is looking to make a killing off doing nothing & I hate these fly by night posters who come on here advertising work like they are "stimulating" the economy...........

acf11........get a steiner, a clue & offer your abilities/opportunities to AA.........2 peas in a pod you`d be!!!




LXT.................


----------



## Gologit

Would this be one of those "I'll pay you after the job is completed and I sell the the wood" deals? If there's a performance/pay schedule of some kind maybe somebody will do it. Not me, though. The OP sounds like a jerk. And a dreamer.


----------



## Gologit

Del_Corbin said:


> I bet there would be some interested contractors over in the Forestry and Logging forum.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/


 
Oh, thanks a bunch Del!!! We just got _rid_ of one village idiot and you send us another one. :msp_w00t:


----------



## lxt

Im thinking this is AA in cognito..............he`s hauled 5 cords of wood out of the bush with his steiner & make shift attached log buggy & now he wants to try a new venture............."premier adventures" New york based Pittsburgh entreprenuer seeks stupid wood splitter to labor for .10 cents a cord....LMFAO

tell me this guy doesnt come off just like em...............? 



LXT..............


----------



## KiwiBro

Gologit said:


> Oh, thanks a bunch Del!!! We just got _rid_ of one village idiot and you send us another one. :msp_w00t:



You couldn't be further from the truth if you tried. 

I haven't left, just taking a breather.:wink2:


----------



## Gologit

KiwiBro said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth if you tried.
> 
> I haven't left, just taking a breather.:wink2:


 
:hmm3grin2orange: Okay, _you_ can stay. But that _other_ idiot...all I want to see is tail lights.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Gologit said:


> We just got _rid_ of one village idiot and you send us another one. :msp_w00t:



Hey, he was the "Pride of Prineville".....


----------



## Hank Chinaski

Guido Salvage said:


> Hey, he was the "Pride of Prineville".....


 
Prineville, population 2.

the other one is a three legged dog with bursitis.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Wow! You guys managed to drop 5 red Novas on this guy in short order. We were never able to do that with HBRN despite our best efforts. Just heard about AA over on the Chainsaw Forum, I will need to see what he is all about. 

Back to the job at hand, where would this guy get 500-1000 cords of wood from out in Suffolk County, NY? Was there that much storm damage this fall? As an aside, I did a reverse lookup on 631-561-5788 and it comes back as a non published number.

With his number posted out there I am surprised no one called him at 3 in the morning to talk business.


----------



## Steve NW WI

acf11 said:


> The cord king 60 @125,000.00 will kick out 50-60 cords per day If you ran it for 49 weeks of 1 year @40 per cord you would gross $700,000.00, even if yoou had to replace $25,000.00 in repairs and you paid 2 men another $100,000, fuel of $17,000.00, A used loader of $25,000.00, insurance of $8,000.00, one would still gross net of $400,000.00, you could trade in the processor every year for a new one for 60% of the original value and have a new machine every year! Even if it cost you another 200,000 to operate the business one would still come home with $200,000.00 Thats at $40.00 per cord
> Thee way there comming up with the 50-75 per cord is based on them paying themselves $50 per hour for their man power.


 
From a farmer's background, that 125 HP Deere in the processor will burn twice the $ in fuel you've quoted, assuming $3 fuel. Your used loader could well be due for a $12,000 engine or $17,000 transmission, god forbid it needs a new set of tires as well. That loader ain't gonna run on air either, now we're talking $50K in fuel alone.

Quit tryin to be a "firewood business manager" and buy the shi+ yourself and become a firewood business owner if it's so lucrative.

Keep the posts coming, I ain't got much better to do on a rainy Sunday than pick your claims apart.


----------



## lfnh

Gologit said:


> Would this be one of those "I'll pay you after the job is completed and I sell the the wood" deals? If there's a performance/pay schedule of some kind maybe somebody will do it. Not me, though. The OP sounds like a jerk. And a dreamer.


 
He's looking for reverse shares...ha, ha, Lol.

Bad math for operating costs for quarter of million dollars worth of equipment to process 15,000 cords. Hell, the logistics alone handling the logs and moving processed wood.


----------



## thechknhwk

This is awesome. Subbing up.

Maybe not a consideration for you professionals, but he also doesn't mention whether this wood is even seasoned enough to be burned. I would think that affects its value significantly. Since it appears he intends to sell or "donate" it in short order.


----------



## lfnh

acf11 - 

Think you need to have a GTG with HBRN and logbutcher.
You'd have a lot of valuable information to share with each other.
15,000 cords ought ta keep ya busy.

Maybe put together some tips and video of techniques and report back to the rest of us.

 laugh:


----------



## cantoo

I read it all and it seems to me like a legitimate deal might have been offered. I would like to see who gets paid $200 per hour for a saw, splitter(not a processor) , man, fuel, oil whatever, that I would call BS. I have tons of equipment and I would jump at $100 per hour to run any of it. I don't have a processor but I would like to talk to the guy who is getting paid $200 per hour for his, I would buy one the next day.


----------



## no tree to big

I'm still waiting for those pics you promised because if your tree service wood looks like the wood that came out of the co. I work for a processor is going to have one hell of a time...


----------



## acf11

Gologit said:


> Would this be one of those "I'll pay you after the job is completed and I sell the the wood" deals? If there's a performance/pay schedule of some kind maybe somebody will do it. Not me, though. The OP sounds like a jerk. And a dreamer.


 
I would pay settlements every 5 days for work performed


----------



## acf11

Steve NW WI said:


> From a farmer's background, that 125 HP Deere in the processor will burn twice the $ in fuel you've quoted, assuming $3 fuel. Your used loader could well be due for a $12,000 engine or $17,000 transmission, god forbid it needs a new set of tires as well. That loader ain't gonna run on air either, now we're talking $50K in fuel alone.
> 
> Quit tryin to be a "firewood business manager" and buy the shi+ yourself and become a firewood business owner if it's so lucrative.
> 
> Keep the posts coming, I ain't got much better to do on a rainy Sunday than pick your claims apart.


 
Heres what I should do. pack all the wood in sea containers, send it all to china, have it processed and shipped back to me and get it all done for less than anyone else can do it for, Im sure we can out sorce this business too!


----------



## acf11

thechknhwk said:


> This is awesome. Subbing up.
> 
> Maybe not a consideration for you professionals, but he also doesn't mention whether this wood is even seasoned enough to be burned. I would think that affects its value significantly. Since it appears he intends to sell or "donate" it in short order.


 
Do you think a family that is cold is going to care about if its fully seasoned or not, they will make it burn and get some comfort from it!! What is every one else doing for their Poor this winter?


----------



## acf11

lfnh said:


> acf11 -
> 
> Think you need to have a GTG with HBRN and logbutcher.
> You'd have a lot of valuable information to share with each other.
> 15,000 cords ought ta keep ya busy.
> 
> Maybe put together some tips and video of techniques and report back to the rest of us.
> 
> laugh:




Sorry I wasnt here to defend myself today, I was working like everyone else was suposed to be! Winters coming, I hope you have enough nuts stored away for the long cold winter!


----------



## Guido Salvage

I guess I am confused. You have 500-1000 cords of wood and you are going pay someone to process it all and then give it all away? Who is going to pay for all of this? Your business model is unlike any I have seen, but perhaps there is a different stimulus plan operating in New York.

If you think it is economically viable to send containers of wood to China for processing you are fairly well removed from reality. At this point I think your only hope is to have Hillbillyrednec come east with his sock covered saw and video camera.


----------



## acf11

Guido Salvage said:


> I guess I am confused. You have 500-1000 cords of wood and you are going pay someone to process it all and then give it all away? Who is going to pay for all of this? Your business model is unlike any I have seen, but perhaps there is a different stimulus plan operating in New York.
> 
> If you think it is economically viable to send containers of wood to China for processing you are fairly well removed from reality. At this point I think your only hope is to have Hillbillyrednec come east with his sock covered saw and video camera.


 
I was being sarcastic about outsourcing, but every container leaving the USA that is heading back to China or any other Asian port is going empty, the freight to china is less than sending a truck 400 miles over the road here in the states. Fright coming back is $2600 for A 45 high cube! to almost any US port!


----------



## KiwiBro

Guido Salvage said:


> I guess I am confused. You have 500-1000 cords of wood and you are going pay someone to process it all and then give it all away? Who is going to pay for all of this? Your business model is unlike any I have seen, but perhaps there is a different stimulus plan operating in New York.
> 
> If you think it is economically viable to send containers of wood to China for processing you are fairly well removed from reality. At this point I think your only hope is to have Hillbillyrednec come east with his sock covered saw and video camera.



What's that? I never got the sock mod memo. Do we really _need_ to see a video or is it one of those hands-on kinda things?

Regarding exporting the wood, I favour the far cheaper method of shipping illegals from Mexico _to_ the wood. It's the golden rule of making money: exploit twice, cut once.


----------



## Steve NW WI

acf11 said:


> Do you think a family that is cold is going to care about if its fully seasoned or not, they will make it burn and get some comfort from it!! What is every one else doing for their Poor this winter?


 
Here you go, read up on this one, as I mentioned before: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170526.htm There are many other people on this site that help on an individual basis as well. Once again, I will ask what charitable organization you are working with? I'd be willing to bet that a bunch of the NYCSM would be willing to donate time IF it's a worthy and verifiable project. Otherwise drop the do-gooder attitude.


----------



## acf11

Steve NW WI said:


> Here you go, read up on this one, as I mentioned before: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/170526.htm There are many other people on this site that help on an individual basis as well. Once again, I will ask what charitable organization you are working with? I'd be willing to bet that a bunch of the NYCSM would be willing to donate time IF it's a worthy and verifiable project. Otherwise drop the do-gooder attitude.


 
Catholic Charities!


----------



## Steve NW WI

acf11 said:


> Catholic Charities!


 
That's a start. Now we need a local contact and some information on you to verify everything is on the up and up.


----------



## acf11

Steve NW WI said:


> That's a start. Now we need a local contact and some information on you to verify everything is on the up and up.


 
Im not asking for anything for free, Im willing to pay a fair wage to get it done, and so far its been more of a bother than its worth, send some one over and check out my operation if you think its a scam, all i have been doing is defending myself on this site for the past 3 days, for what? I will puchase 2 ms660 tomorrow and a modest wood processor, find 2 or 3 out of work tree guys that will apreciate the work, I will get it done anyway!! When I find some one to process the wood it will be available for donating!!


----------



## sawinredneck

This is going to get nominated for thread of the year for sure!
Now, the OP needs to be a LOT more forthright with things, lots of smoke and mirrors going on here Bill Clinton! YES! A BJ is sexual relations! Don't blow smoke up my butt, and I wont do the same, OK?
You want someone to plant better than $200k worth of equipment and split your wood, but don't want to give a real number, then can tell us what a profit there is to be made?
How about this, I keep my equipment, my people and get my own damn wood and don't have to split any profits with you? Seems I'm taking all the risk and paying everything out of my pocket so you can get a profit? Is this wrong?
Now if you are legit, and I HIGHLY doubt you are, and really are going to donate wood, I'd bet people would be beating down your door to help you split and deliver wood to the needy and wouldn't ask for a damn thing! 
But as it stands, I think you know you stepped in it and came up with that story to cover your butt.


----------



## acf11

sawinredneck said:


> This is going to get nominated for thread of the year for sure!
> Now, the OP needs to be a LOT more forthright with things, lots of smoke and mirrors going on here Bill Clinton! YES! A BJ is sexual relations! Don't blow smoke up my butt, and I wont do the same, OK?
> You want someone to plant better than $200k worth of equipment and split your wood, but don't want to give a real number, then can tell us what a profit there is to be made?
> How about this, I keep my equipment, my people and get my own damn wood and don't have to split any profits with you? Seems I'm taking all the risk and paying everything out of my pocket so you can get a profit? Is this wrong?
> Now if you are legit, and I HIGHLY doubt you are, and really are going to donate wood, I'd bet people would be beating down your door to help you split and deliver wood to the needy and wouldn't ask for a damn thing!
> But as it stands, I think you know you stepped in it and came up with that story to cover your butt.


 
Make me an offer I will say yes or no! I will be paying between $40.-$45. per cord, I'll sell enough of the wood to cover what I laid out, the rest is to be donated! there is no scam here, just trying to help some people out! you people are just killing the spirit of giving!


----------



## sawinredneck

Again, if you are going to donate, list the charity and the amount of wood and I'm sure someone will gladly show up and do it for nothing other than to help the cause.
As for the profit margin and the deal you want to make, I don't see you getting any takers. I'm not trying to be nasty but really think about it. Someone is set up and ready to run with all this equipment and people, why are they going to drop everything they have going on in their established business to come do this for you for less profit than they make without you getting a cut? Why cut my own throat and piss off regular long time customers in a business I've established to go work for you for less money and risk losing that? 
This is what most are having a problem with, you have no risk or investment, but want someone that has made a huge investment to drop everything pack up and set up shop on your land. It's a lot to ask of someone.
Charity is one thing, but I don't think you will be able to pull someone with the equipment away from an established business during their money season!


----------



## acf11

sawinredneck said:


> Again, if you are going to donate, list the charity and the amount of wood and I'm sure someone will gladly show up and do it for nothing other than to help the cause.
> As for the profit margin and the deal you want to make, I don't see you getting any takers. I'm not trying to be nasty but really think about it. Someone is set up and ready to run with all this equipment and people, why are they going to drop everything they have going on in their established business to come do this for you for less profit than they make without you getting a cut? Why cut my own throat and piss off regular long time customers in a business I've established to go work for you for less money and risk losing that?
> This is what most are having a problem with, you have no risk or investment, but want someone that has made a huge investment to drop everything pack up and set up shop on your land. It's a lot to ask of someone.
> Charity is one thing, but I don't think you will be able to pull someone with the equipment away from an established business during their money season!


 
I did list the charity, Catholic charities, Most likely I will be working through the diocese of Rockville Center,
Again I was looking for some one who needed the work and some extra money i their pocket!!
Most of the firewood guys have been splitting all season and have a large stockpile rt now!


----------



## flushcut

acf11 said:


> Do you think a family that is cold is going to care about if its fully seasoned or not, they will make it burn and get some comfort from it!! What is every one else doing for their Poor this winter?


 
They might care when they have a chimney fire brought on by green unseasoned wood that you gave them and maybe they sue. Oh, and I work in a soup kitchen on Wednesdays.


----------



## lxt

sawinredneck said:


> Again, if you are going to donate, list the charity and the amount of wood and I'm sure someone will gladly show up and do it for nothing other than to help the cause.
> As for the profit margin and the deal you want to make, I don't see you getting any takers. I'm not trying to be nasty but really think about it. Someone is set up and ready to run with all this equipment and people, why are they going to drop everything they have going on in their established business to come do this for you for less profit than they make without you getting a cut? Why cut my own throat and piss off regular long time customers in a business I've established to go work for you for less money and risk losing that?
> This is what most are having a problem with, you have no risk or investment, but want someone that has made a huge investment to drop everything pack up and set up shop on your land. It's a lot to ask of someone.
> Charity is one thing, but I don't think you will be able to pull someone with the equipment away from an established business during their money season!


 

Exactly & just the very reason I would want $200 an hr...............I saw where someone said they would do it for $100 hr "jump on it" they said.....................Well, take all your stuff down to this guys site, set up & start running....Im sure getting everything there wont take too long from outta state???? Give it hell, spend a fortune & make this boy some profit!!!

Funny how his math showed what he would profit..............& then all of a sudden Bam......its for charity??? Really? & then he lists Catholic Charities, Um...wanna provide some contact info? If this is some blowhard way of getting site pitty & to gain labor through some kind hearted sucker for a good cause so you can make money ...deal?. you might wanna rethink stating Catholic Charitiess as who it is for................they can be pretty tough on protecting their name, cause & false claims such as yours!

*So who might one call to verify such a noble & mean well effort over at the church? please provide this & we`ll find out what your past charitably efforts were & if you have a history of such................cause if this is ya first attempt, Im not sold on ya!!!*




LXT................


----------



## lxt

cantoo said:


> I read it all and it seems to me like a legitimate deal might have been offered. I would like to see who gets paid $200 per hour for a saw, splitter(not a processor) , man, fuel, oil whatever, that I would call BS. I have tons of equipment and I would jump at $100 per hour to run any of it. I don't have a processor but I would like to talk to the guy who is getting paid $200 per hour for his, I would buy one the next day.


 
Well here he is....Jump @ 100hr? Im not using no lowes splitter!............well you wanted to talk to me?



LXT.............


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> Exactly & just the very reason I would want $200 an hr...............I saw where someone said they would do it for $100 hr "jump on it" they said.....................Well, take all your stuff down to this guys site, set up & start running....Im sure getting everything there wont take too long from outta state???? Give it hell, spend a fortune & make this boy some profit!!!
> 
> Funny how his math showed what he would profit..............& then all of a sudden Bam......its for charity??? Really? & then he lists Catholic Charities, Um...wanna provide some contact info? If this is some blowhard way of getting site pitty & to gain labor through some kind hearted sucker for a good cause so you can make money ...deal?. you might wanna rethink stating Catholic Charitiess as who it is for................they can be pretty tough on protecting their name, cause & false claims such as yours!
> 
> *So who might one call to verify such a noble & mean well effort over at the church? please provide this & we`ll find out what your past charitably efforts were & if you have a history of such................cause if this is ya first attempt, Im not sold on ya!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................[/QUOTE
> I never stated a profit, I was simply demonstrating what it would cost me as a business person to perform the task, never did I say what I would sell the wood for. Again if your making $200.00 per hour shouldn't you be at work by now? If you publish your real name, company name and Phone number, I will call you with a contact with the dioceses. Just so we can see who is bull ####ting who. I want the name of your employer'(s) who your getting paid $200.00 per hour for splitting firewood! You have called me out for the past 3 or 4 days, lets see you put up, I have given you enough to start doing some checking. your nothing but a bully, now its time for you to show us who you really are.
> The only thing you ever did was ask me for was $200.00 per hour and never told me how many cords you can produce per hour. If you had a processor, you should have told me the make and model and year of the equipment, maybe your worth $200. per hour if you can produce big numbers, four to five plus cords per hour! I have bin very profesional up to this point, If my mathi is flawed in any way that I calculated how much this should cost to run this job or how much a certain wood processor can produce, prove it, im hear listening. I ofered $20,000 to do the job wich is $40.00 per cord. If you think its not for you than say that! Again, if you want more information about me, my business or charitable givings, you have to publish all of your info first!
> When verified I will give you whatever you need to check me out!


----------



## acf11

lxt said:


> Exactly & just the very reason I would want $200 an hr...............I saw where someone said they would do it for $100 hr "jump on it" they said.....................Well, take all your stuff down to this guys site, set up & start running....Im sure getting everything there wont take too long from outta state???? Give it hell, spend a fortune & make this boy some profit!!!
> 
> Funny how his math showed what he would profit..............& then all of a sudden Bam......its for charity??? Really? & then he lists Catholic Charities, Um...wanna provide some contact info? If this is some blowhard way of getting site pitty & to gain labor through some kind hearted sucker for a good cause so you can make money ...deal?. you might wanna rethink stating Catholic Charitiess as who it is for................they can be pretty tough on protecting their name, cause & false claims such as yours!
> 
> *So who might one call to verify such a noble & mean well effort over at the church? please provide this & we`ll find out what your past charitably efforts were & if you have a history of such................cause if this is ya first attempt, Im not sold on ya!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LXT................


 
I don't understand why your so obsessed about who is making a profit. this is a simple business transaction. I used to be a building contractor, I would hire subcontractors all the time to perform certain jobs, never did a contractor worry about whether or not I was going to make a profit! We never turned to him and asked him to give us money back if we lost money. this is just simple business. By the way your so unfamiliar with the word, you misspelled charities


----------

